

Correlated - questionable but thought provoking correlations  - duopixel
http://www.correlated.org/

======
trbecker
"44 percent of people who regularly check their horoscope also floss
regularly; in general, only 28 percent of people floss regularly." So being a
moron actually serves for something. At least their teeth looks better, and
they are less prone to cavities. But still, they believe in astrology.

------
garyrichardson
I wish more people would use this service. I find it very entertaining.

